
Indecision is sometimes the best way to decide (2014) - prostoalex
http://aeon.co/magazine/psychology/indecision-is-sometimes-the-best-way-to-decide/
======
justinator
I'm not sure if I buy that Indecision is a good strategy, but I will say that
"Doing Nothing" is a perfectly acceptable problem solving strategy
_sometimes_.

* If you can't control the situation, don't stress about trying to.

* Leverage your power when you in a position where its the most powerful, and not before.

------
nreece
If you are trying to decide between two things, a good trick is to flip a
coin. Assign one choice to heads and the other to tails. You'll find yourself
subtly "hoping" for one choice over the other. Decision made. Keep things
simple!

In the book “Nudge: Improving Decisions About Health, Wealth, and Happiness”,
Prof. Cass Sunstein and Richard Thaler talk about the science of choices and
defaults:

 _The human brain is amazing, but it evolved for specific purposes, such as
avoiding predators and finding food. Those purposes do not include choosing
good credit card plans, reducing harmful pollution, avoiding fatty foods, and
planning for a decade or so from now. Fortunately, a few nudges can help a
lot._

------
xpil
Anyone for Stanisław Lem's "Tales of Pirx the Pilot"? One of the stories there
("The Inquest") shows how human imperfection (resulting in indecision in the
critical moment) saved a spaceship. Indeed, indecision sometimes IS the best
strategy.

------
ljw1001
Title should be "Indecision might be the best way to decide"

